# Gas Mileage



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

What kind of gas mileage are you guys getting? The first few tanks of gas I got about 17 MPG and now I am at about 19.5 MPG. Thats using some very easy driving too. I have not really gotten on the GTO yet! I did't buy the car for good gas mileage, just wondering what others are getting?


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

if you want gas milage get a honda or something i got mine for pure pleasure. :cool


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

14 mpg is the worst I've seen, and 28mpg is the best. I usually average 17mpg. :cool


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I average over 26 on all hwy driving but around 17 at other times. I notice the cold weather, hills, and the amount of right foot insertion are key contributors to dropping the average. At 5000 miles I'm going to switch to Amsoil Synthetic in the engine and tranny and see if that makes any difference. I may even play with some vortex generators on the back of the roof line if I can find any.


----------



## 1STIMER (Jan 7, 2005)

The best so far is 23hwy/17city, not even close to the advertised 29mpg. I'm not complaining, I really didn't believe it anyway. I have a '96 Vette LT4 6spd 45,000 miles on it and it only gets 23mpg/hwy.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

I love switching the gas o meter to instant and stomping on it,,freaks out my wallet arty:


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

lol how often do you do that


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

mostly when my wife is in the car :willy: she just shakes her head


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I love seeing the gas-o-meter read 3.5 mpg.


----------



## Dewain27 (Jan 8, 2005)

I seem to be averaging about 18-19 MPG...


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Manaro, Did you read my post? I said I did not buy the car for good gas mileage, I was just curious what others were getting.


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

Right now, I'm averaging between 21 to 22 mpg. I've never gotten below 20 mpg and the highest I've gotten is 24 mpg. Then again, I've not taken any purely highway trips in it either. 

Greg


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

badtmpdgoat said:


> I love switching the gas o meter to instant and stomping on it,,freaks out my wallet arty:



One of the top 10 wittiest posts I have read on here.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

I have been on two trips and leave thursday for a third,,each trip is about 3000 miles r.t. I average about 26 with a m6 on cruise. :cheers Not bad,,especially when my GMC gets about 19 for the same trip :rofl:


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm getting about 13-14 mpg around town - got 26-28 on the last highway tank. (M6)


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

*After 13,000 miles...*

Depending on my driving...on six gear and on the HWy....I've seen an average of 30 MPH...as long as I do not exceed 80 miles per hour.

Saludos!


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm averaging about 13 mpg... but I do have to contend with Boston Traffic..! Yikes..! :willy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

*Mileage*

Tach Go Up Mileage Go Down,speed Go Up Mileage Go Down, 15.5
From Lead Foot Here ! Bumper To Bumper To Work, Hwy Home, 15.5 
Thats With Slp Maf ,stock Air Cleaner ,going K&n This Saturday
Will Post Results Soon.


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm amazed at the gas mileage in the GTO. I'm getting a little over 20 mpg all city driving. My old 4.6 ltr Mustang was getting a little over 16 on the same route. Added 1.1 ltrs, an automatic and 4 MPG by going to the goat (not to mention the extra HP), I'm thrilled! :cheers


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Banana Goat said:


> I'm amazed at the gas mileage in the GTO. I'm getting a little over 20 mpg all city driving. My old 4.6 ltr Mustang was getting a little over 16 on the same route. Added 1.1 ltrs, an automatic and 4 MPG by going to the goat (not to mention the extra HP), I'm thrilled! :cheers



:confused :confused :confused 

20 MPG city in an auto???? Either your computer is wacky, you need to check your math, or maybe your friends are putting gas in your tank to mees with your head.

The latter reminds me or an old Gomer Pyle episode where where the guys were siphoning gas fro Sgt Carter's Pontiac Convertible. His gas mileage was so bad, (he was getting somewhere in the single digits) he sold the car to Gomer and then they started putting gas in. Gomer was getting like 20 something MPG and the sarge was pulling his hair out. Real funny.

If someone is messing with you, who cares, its free gas


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

*tampa here!*

15.5 average 6 speed, just installed a k&n and all the numbers went up!!!
was bored this saturday so i did a before and after log in 4th 5th 6th at 40, 50, 60 mph it went up approx 2/3 mpg remarkable!!!! its worth the money
plus im running an slp larger maf meter !!!! more is better!


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

SFLGOAT:
Guess I'm a gomer. The dealer put in a full tank of gas when I took delivery and I think I forgot to reset the odometer, it had like 120 miles on it, DUH! Just filled up tonight and I'm getting 16 MPG in the city, makes more sense. Still love the car, especially compared to the Mustang


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Glad you figured it out and you are not my accountant


----------



## Todd6790 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Mileage*

I am averaging about 12-14 mpg in the city and about 21 mpg on the hwy. This is my go fast toy, and I do hop on it at just about every opportunity. The best I ever recorded was 23 mpg on a 200 mile hwy trip. The worst was 10.5 mpg during a night out with some friends just after the break in period was over. If I want good mileage I drive my winter Saturn. :cheers


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Todd6790 said:


> I am averaging about 12-14 mpg in the city and about 21 mpg on the hwy. This is my go fast toy, and I do hop on it at just about every opportunity. The best I ever recorded was 23 mpg on a 200 mile hwy trip. The worst was 10.5 mpg during a night out with some friends just after the break in period was over. If I want good mileage I drive my winter Saturn. :cheers


Went on a 400 mi trip this week and logged right at 21 also. Also had my foot in it every opp as well. Next time I will try to stay off of it, and see what I can log. Yeah...right


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

10-12 around town, short trips, cold weather. 2.20/gal ouch! (But worth it at twice the price)


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm getting around 12.5 in the city -- and mid 20's on the freeway. The city streets I'm on stink with endless long red lights. All in all, 17 average when at the pump. Somewhat disappointed -- but if I wanted great gas mileage, I should've bought something else.


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

I have gotten right at 20 mpg in each of my four fill ups. I drive mixed highway/city traffic, with a 75 mile round trip to work and back each day.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Does the fuel used match the amount you put in? The computer said 16.4 and I topped at 16.0 gal. Happens each fill up (total of 8 or 9 so far). Guess I am getting better mileage than the computer says.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom said:


> Does the fuel used match the amount you put in? The computer said 16.4 and I topped at 16.0 gal. Happens each fill up (total of 8 or 9 so far). Guess I am getting better mileage than the computer says.


I think they design the computer a bit "pessimistic" on fuel mileage/range to prevent you from running out of fuel.

Either that, or the conversion from Metric to English units is off a bit.


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

*Gas mileage*

I've been Getting crappy gas mileage on my `05 Goat 6 speed. Like 9-10 city, only like 11 highway. I mostly drive in city though. This is at least what the meter is telling me, am i reading this right? By the way any tips on how to drive a 6 speed for decent(better) gas mileage would help a lot, like what rpm's to shift at etc. Thanks. :willy:


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

hahaha i get 7 to 8 cuz i beat on it about the entire time i drive thats for city. highway when im just lightly driving i get about 25 to 27 but thats rare since i beat it into the ground on a regular basis.. i usually average 10 to 14 overall.. kills my wallet


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

GToDrum said:


> I've been Getting crappy gas mileage on my `05 Goat 6 speed. Like 9-10 city, only like 11 highway. I mostly drive in city though. This is at least what the meter is telling me, am i reading this right? By the way any tips on how to drive a 6 speed for decent(better) gas mileage would help a lot, like what rpm's to shift at etc. Thanks. :willy:


I've been able to get into the 20mpg range but you have to baby the car. Shifting before 3000rpm's, anything over 35mph cruising put it in sixth. Try skipping gears - eg. 1st-3rd-5th-6th This will help get better gas mileage. 

I have a hard time driving like that, but I've got a lead foot and hell raising on the brain.


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

*Gas*

Yea when i do skip gears or shift before 3000 Rpm's the car usually makes a wierd noise, just doesen't sound like its really good for the car? Like its bad for the clutch or Trans.


----------

